# Fight for Survival



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

It was a black day for the Imperial Fists. The day the 3rd company was lost upon Bigvar. The Imperial Fists were brought to the planet in response to a distress call issued from the planet. But that was far from the truth. For waiting upon the planet were millions of Orks, led by the Warboss Skulcruncha. But this news was lost as a warp storm surrounded the planet. This same warp storm prevented any other ship from aiding the Space Marines on the planet below. And so the Imperial Fists made planetfall not knowing of the danger below. Even the superhuman Space Marines were massacered as they stepped out from the drop pods. 
But a small handful of drop pods veered off course and landed away from the main Ork ambush. It is these warriors that this story will follow.
Of the 3rd company only a small handful of brave warriors remained.


Rules

-NO GOD MODDING (iF YOU DO YOU WILL BE KICKED)

-RESPECT YOUR FELLOW RP GAMERS

-HAVE FUN

-AT LEAST 1 POST AN UPDATE

-AN UPDATE WILL BE EACH OF MY POSTS. ABOUT 1 EVERY 3 DAYS.

-PLAYERS (6-12) PREFERABLY AT LEAST 1 OF EACH SLOT

-RECRUITMENT WILL REMAIN OPEN AFTER THE ACTION THREAD HAS STARTED

Available Slots:

-Any Marine (Tactical, Assult, Devestator)
-Scout
-Sargent (1 scout) 

Places taken

*Romero's Own: Librarian
Flash43: Tactical Sargent
khrone forever: Devesator
Hamsreach: Tactical
Ratvan: Tactical
The Black Legionnaire: Chaplain
Chris Guard of Mardat: Tactical*

Characters

Name:
Age:
Appearence:
Personality:
Background:
Weapons:
Armour:
Other equipment:
Position you will be taking:

At least 4 sentances for personality, appearence and background.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

what weapons would be avalible to each of the classes?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Name: Alexander Idzac

Age:873

Appearance: Alexander is a 6ft 5", muscular brooding man who had long white hair running down his back. His main distinguishing feature is the long scar running across the left side of his face, blinding his left eye.

Personality: Alexander is a cold and silent man, a characteristic common within Librarians. He only speaks when absolutely necessary and prefers to leave the commanding of his force with sergeants or captains. But he is a loyal leader who will never let soldiers die for no reason.

Background: Alexander was found alone and abandoned upon a ship floating dangerously close to a warp storm. He was picked up by the Imperial Fists and taken in as one of their own. Alexander grew under the rigorous training that all Space Marines endured and soon was fully transformed into one of the super humans known as Space Marines. But it was during Alexander’s first meeting with Mordinian, the chief librarian of the Imperial Fists that Alexander destiny became clear. Mordinian instantly recognized an extremely strong physic power within Alexander and took Alexander in as a son. Alexander thrived under the extreme physic training he endured as he grew. At the age of 350 he was taken as librarian for the Imperial Fists 3rd company and has kept them safe ever since.

Weapons: Alexander carries a master crafted Force Axe and a bolt pistol.

Armour: Alexander wears custom made Artificer Armour that was forged by the Salamanders.

Other Equipment: Alexander carries a lock of hair. The only thing found with him as a baby.

Position: Librarian


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Pretty much anything that would make sense. No xenos weapons though.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

is alexander your character or an NPC ? and cool with the weapons, might join up


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Alexander is going to be my character. Good to know you might join. Nice location by the way :laugh:


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

are you going to GM aswell, as ive found it can be quite hard 

ill do a sheet once ive finished doing chemistry coursework


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I will be GM as well but i will basically just use Alexander to help the stroy flow.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks good kfish. Your in.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Name: Takar Lernov
Age: 400
Apperance: 6'3", Atheletic, short brown curly hair, blue eyes. Large, worn, capable hands.
Personality: Loud and accurate with his words, holds a grudge. Often asks his subordinates what their opinion is, but isn't affraid of giving orders. Hates Orks.
Background: Takar was born into a poor family. At a young age his father abandoned him and his mother. Takar grew up being bullied for being without a father and soon decided that he had to make something of himself. As soon as possible he joined the local Imperial Gaurd garrison and trained day and night to become the best he could be. Soon Takar was the best on the planet an the shot up the ranks. At the age of 21 he was already the Commander of the planets Gaurd garrison. But it was in that year that the Orks fell upon the planet and massacered the Gaurd. Only a small hanful of brave ssoldiers survive, and this was solely due to Takars tactics. When the Imperial Fists arrived to destroy the Orks they found this small unecpected pocket of resistance on the planet. After hearing the tales from the rest of the surviving Gaurd the Space Marines recruited him there and then. He has thrived under the harsh training of the Imperial Fists and was soon promoted to the rank of Sargent.
Weapons: Right lightning claw, left hand plasma pistol
Armour: power armour with left shoulder artificer armour.
Other Equip: Takar carries nothin that is not needed.
Position: Sargent (marine)


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

All looks good flash, welcome to the game.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

thanks, how are the lions Romero?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for mentioning. I spent so long on that and no-one responded.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=108943

If you are intrested


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Name: Kandashi Morgan

Age: 214

Apperence: Kandashi is dark skinned, with a dark almost black crop of unruly hair. His face is patchworked by a series of long-healed scars, from honour duels lost long ago. however these are old woulds as he has begun to win duels as he rises though the ranks.

personality: Kandashi is a quiet tempered man, with a warm attitude to those of lesser rank or standing than himself. he is a joker and will take any opportunity to make a grim situation light hearted.

Background: Kandashi was born and raised on Necromunda living as a ganger for the first 13 years of his life, at the age 15 he was chosen by the Imperial fists to become one of the legendary space marines. all through his initiation he was a loner, and was picked on by some of the harsher training instructors for being weak in combat and useless with a bolter, however when he became a tactical marine his true calling was reviled when one of his fellow battle brothers carrying the squads heavy bolter was killed in action and Kandashi then retived the bolter and has carried it since then as a mark of respect. however he turned out to be rather good and was quickly promoted to Devastator Sargent .

Weaponry: Heavy bolter, bolt pistol, frag and krak grenades and his loathed combat knife.

Armour: a suit of Mk 7 power armour with extra ammo backpack.

position: devastator (Sargent but not official )

i think thats it


----------



## Hamsreach (May 1, 2012)

Name: Daveed Riermal
Age: 96
Appearance: Just shy of six feet, with close-cropped brown hair and clean-shaven. Lax on scars, almost babyfaced. Extensively tattooed. 
Personality: Loyal, quiet, and strong-willed. Has a penchant for being abrasively opinionated and critical. Well-learned, spent quite a lot of time reading volumes of military history and literature. Dry sense of humor, almost black in certain circumstances. Active, constantly in motion, hates to be anchored to a spot. While reserved, does not require time away to process. Approaches conflict head-on. 
Background: Born on a trading vessel docked on an asteroid being mined for material, has worked his hands extensively and understands the merits of a great work ethic. At a very young age, witnessed death first-hand when a close family friend was mutilated by a marauding band of Ork Kommandos. His father, a staunch pacifist and general coward, fled the small moon they were stationed on and left the remaining miners to die. Daveed wrestled with the ramifications of such a decision for most of his adult life, deciding instead to seek justice and teach himself valuable lessons about integrity and dignity. Recruited off-world, participated in a Blood Duel in order to prove himself by trial, and again encountered the psychological and emotional devastation of death. Placed into tactical squad with other battle brothers.
Weapons: A standard issue las-gun, a small maul adorned with an ornamental skull, and a bolt pistol. Krak and frag grenades.
Armour: Standard power armour with his family crest painted across the chest.

Position you will be taking: Tactical Squad



Will continue to edit to specifications.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Hamsreach said:


> Name: Daveed Riermal
> Age: 96
> Appearance: Just shy of six feet, with close-cropped brown hair and clean-shaven. Lax on scars, almost babyfaced.
> Personality: Loyal, quiet, and strong-willed.
> ...


----------



## Hamsreach (May 1, 2012)

Haha thank you! I knew there had to be a goof in there somewhere, here's to getting it all straight!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

both look good. You are both in


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Romero's Own said:


> It was a black day for the Imperial Fists. The day the 3rd company was lost upon Bigvar. The Imperial Fists were brought to the planet in response to a distress call issued from the planet. But that was far from the truth. For waiting upon the planet were millions of Orks, led by the Warboss Skulcruncha. But this news was lost as a warp storm surrounded the planet. This same warp storm prevented any other ship from aiding the Space Marines on the planet below. And so the Imperial Fists made planetfall not knowing of the danger below. Even the superhuman Space Marines were massacered as they stepped out from the drop pods.
> Of the 3rd company only a small handful of brave warriors remained.


So I'm assuming this RP is going to be the remnants of third company fighting to survive/hold off the orks/get off planet? With a warp storm having surrounded the planet (and just the one planet? Not the entire system?) it seems like this is setting up to be a simple last stand with fight after fight after fight and so on.



Romero's Own said:


> Rules
> 
> -NO GOD MODDING (iF YOU DO YOU WILL BE KICKED)
> 
> ...


Might want to invest a bit more time in your rules. Are you going to have a sentence minimum for posts in the action thread? (The absolute minimum is four in this section) Will you be limiting the number of posts members can make between updates? (Might be a good idea) Is there a specific time frame your expecting posts from your players? Is recruitment going to be closed after you get a desired number of players? And what are the minimum and maximum number of players you are looking for?




Romero's Own said:


> Characters
> Name:
> Age:
> Appearence:
> ...


Might want to impose limits or minimums on certain things in here. Some members who may be interested can possibly give you a small novel when it comes to character background, while conversely some members may give you one sentence at best.


Seems like an interesting idea your going for Romero's Own but lacking in certain places.

It also might be a good idea to take a second look at the characters your so easily accepting as they to will set a tone for other RPers. For example:

James Kerlik reads like a boring, cardboard cutout of a character with barely any background and one of those friendly/silent personalities that are an honest plague for RPing. Also, this characters background has him joining the Imperial Fists from an agri world. Space marines seek recruits from the likes of death-worlds or the underhives of hive worlds as only the strongest of individuals are able to survive. (They are also selected, always after having proved themselves. They don't just join up, this isn't the Imperial Guard.)

Takar Lernov another cutout character with little in the way of background or personality; who also seems to have joined a space marine chapter rather than having been chosen because he was deemed worthy to become one of them. This personality, like that of Kerlik, reads of the super friendly to everyone. (You all do realize that personality is more than mean or nice right? I can't imagine people will finish this post and have read the whole thing as a joke or light hearted or something.)

Kandashi Morgan was at least chosen by the Imperial Fists, but once again is another very nice sergeant. (The Imperial Fists are kinda dicks you know, stuck-up, dour, and a little prideful.)

Daveed Riermal is yet another cutout where a fair bit could be done to give more life to the character.


Of four players, thats three with barely any information that are being accepted without an issue, and a fourth one that could probably do with a bit more work (and some spellchecking I think.) What would be the reason for one of the more veteran RPers here to spend the time making a character when so little is all it takes?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

> Kandashi Morgan was at least chosen by the Imperial Fists, but once again is another very nice sergeant. (The Imperial Fists are kinda dicks you know, stuck-up, dour, and a little prideful.)


i know, i know  the point was that he is a little more excepting of new recruits etc, as he had a hard time when he was chosen. but i can change and add to it if you insist


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello there, this is pretty basic mainly due to the fact that I have never taken part in a RP before so know little of what to expect and also because I am at work. So this will of course be improved upon what I have the time (aka when no one is looking)

Would like to be considered if you're still recruiting.

Name: Mahdia Sigenandus

Age: 201

Appearence: Mahdia stands 6' 6" tall, his blonde almost yellow hair is cropped closely to his scalp revealing a mass of scarring over his face and neck, the result of many a close ranged fire fight and the desperate swirl of melee. Many of these are not new additions but the result of many years of fighting in the gangs of the Necromundan underhive along with the rigours of the induction into the Imperial fists.

Personality: Mahdia is a dour and resolute individual, completeing his assigned task without question or hesistation. Mahdia is a very pious individual, almost zealous in his devotion to the Emperor. He has an inherant hatred for Xenos and can be seen restraining himself from charging head first into the fray, he conserves ammunition, prefering to leave suppressing fire to other members while he places careful shots into the enemy. His personal preference is the heat of close combat, the casing of his chainsword houses small etches hierogyphs keeping count of the enemy champions he had downed, none that are killed at range make it onto his sword.

Background: Mahdia's background has never been fully revealed, and the marine rarely if ever talks of his past before being inducted into the Imperial Fists. All that is known is thathe was taken from the population of the Necromundan Underhive and from a very young age was used to the gang fighting in the underhive. As a scout Mahdia was used extensively as a point man and still to this day he can be seen straining to hear muffled sounds and constantly surveying his surroundings while at all times keeping track of the enemies of the mighty God Emperor of Mankind. He has great bartering skills as well as the ability to quickly negotiate heavily urbanised areas.

Weapons: Holy Bolter, Chainsword, Bolt Pistol

Armour: Mark VI Corvus Power Armour 

Other equipment: Frag Grenades, Krak Grenades, Antique Snubbed Nose Stub Gun (holds five rounds- an Old Relique that is the only remaining token from his past in the Necromundan Underhive)

Position you will be taking: Tactical Marine


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

@Ratvan it looks really good. I am new to making rp threads so i am happy to help new people.

@ the rest, can you possibly edit your characters a bit to fit in with what darkreever pointed out. 
Does anyone mind if this thread is just fight after fight or do you want some storyline


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a constant assault, as from what I can see sounds a bit like the Ryan's World campaign??? If we think of it like a seige then it is likely that there will be constant attacks with very few periods of prolonged rest


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I have added in a bit about the characters being dropped away from the main Ork army to give us a bit of time in which to introduce before fighting.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

cool, 10 letter limit


----------



## Hamsreach (May 1, 2012)

Edited my character a bit more, hopefully he is fleshed out enough. 

Romero, how many are you hoping to have in this story? When do you plan on getting started?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i am going to start when a chaplain arrives or on friday no matter what.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Friday it is then


----------



## Hamsreach (May 1, 2012)

Excellent, sounds good


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Did somebody order a Chaplain?

Name: Augustus

Age: 1072

Appearence: Augustus' armour is a black Mark 8 Errant Power Armour with a winged skull on his left shoulder pad and a yellow inset shoulder pad with black trim. This shoulder pad marks him as an imperial fist. Attached to the waist is his scroll that keeps records of the dead, inside the scroll is a quill and a sealed pot of ink. His Roasrius comes in the form of a winged skull with glowing red eyes, which he wears around his neck. When not wearing his skull faced helm, his brothers can see the many creases, wrinkles and scars that belong to a man of his rank. His lips have paled to the point of blending into the skin of the lower jaw; his eyes are a dark brown, contrasting with his near-white skin.

Personality: Augustus, like all Chaplains, has an unwavering faith in the Emperor, and he displays his unqustionable belief to the 3rd Company in hopes of keeping their beliefs alive. Also, like most of his chapter, Augustus takes pride in the actions he takes in the name of the Emperor, but he takes just as much pride from his battle-borther's achievements and victories. Augustus has close, personal bonds with all of the Astartes of 3rd Company, viewing them all as 'sons', and he makes a point of remembering all of their names off by heart. When a battle-brother of his Company dies, Augustus makes sure that they are always remembered by the Company, making his borthers prayer for not just the Emperor, but for all the Astartes who died serving the 3rd Company as legendary Space Marines.

Background: The Chaplain's own origins have faded into obscurity, even Augustus himself has forgotten about his past life as a mortal man. It is generally believed by his battle-brothers that he was born on a Necromunda Hive City, but the truth behind this popular rumour remains hidden. Before becoming a Chaplain, Augustus was a unexceptional Tactical Space Marine bearing an intense loyalty to the Emperor and his people. He proved himself to be worthy of the title of Chaplain during a campaign on Inwit made against a Hive City corrupted by the Alpha Legion, where the 3rd Company were expected to breach the Hive City's walls before the main force arrived. They had underestimated their foes, and found themselves low on supplies and ammuniton and with multiple dead within half a day. 

Surveying his proud brothers as they writhed in pain on shattered earth, Augustus took matters into his own hands. He rallied his fellow Astartes with a speech driven by nothing but his faith, which was enough to empower the 3rd company; followed by his battle-brothers, Augustus led a fierce assault on the Hive City. The heretics were taken off guard when the Astartes they had just pinned down struck their defenses hard. So hard, that they were unable to keep them at bay and were killed by the Imperial Fists. When the main force arrived, they found that 3rd Company had taken back the Hive City, doing much more than originally intended. That was when Augustus became a Chaplain, and he has led his brothers in prayer for the Emperor ever since.

Weapons: A Crozius Arcanum and two Bolters (Romulus and Remus), both with Chainblade attachments.

Armour: Mark 8 Errant Power Armour and a Rosarius.

Other equipment: A scroll, which he uses to make a personal record of the dead.

Position you will be taking: Chaplain


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

You are in Black Legionnaire.

The action thread will be up soon as we now have a chaplain amongst us.

I will still be recruiting after the action thread has started as our team may bump into survivors.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Yay action thread live.... and one idiot commenting already. Off to a stellar start


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

If it's not too late to join...

Name: Odin Serta, was also known as “Iron Fist” by members of his (now dead) squad
Age: 99
Appearance: 6'1", Has a scar running across his face, cutting through one of his pitch black eyes, and his broken nose. He has a bionic left hand.
Personality: Although quiet, Odin is always supportive of his peers, especially those with less experience than him. He often makes optimistic remarks and jokes when his allies’ spirits are low. Odin normally remains calm, even in battle, but has been known to anger quickly when traitors and pirates attempt to kill or harm his allies.
Background: Was born into a deprived family on a Mining World. Pirates tried to raid the planet when he was 18, where Odin used a pair of knives, stolen from the pirates, to defend himself and the minerals nearby. Odin lost his left hand and both knives, but stubbornly refused to surrender the minerals, before the Imperial Fists, who were in orbit nearby, stopped the raid. He was recruited into the chapter shortly afterwards.
Weapons: A pair of combat knives, “Vengeance” and “Judgement”, and a Bolter.
Armour: Standard MK7 Power armour.
Other Equipment: An Ork hand, tied around his waist with Ork hair.
Position: Tactical Marine


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks good Chris Gaurd of Mardat, but must point out you are very young for your average Space Marine.

Do you want to be in the drop pod in the action thread or be a survivor?????


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

One of the survivors please, and I just made Odin a bit older


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i will bring you in after a couple of updates.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

as everyone has already posted does anyone mind if i post up an update again tonight? 

If no-one does then i will change it so i will post after everyone else has


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i dont mind


----------



## Hamsreach (May 1, 2012)

Post again!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

To spice things up i was thinking we could split the team for a while.

But i'm not paticulary wheter anyone would go with it.

So can everyone say whether they want to split or not? I will just go with the majority vote, so vote away.

And for Chris Gaurd you can vote as well as if we split only one half will find you


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

dont mind either way


----------

